# Trim tabs vs. hydrofoil



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

My boat still squats in the back too much. The SE Sport200 helps with planing but would doesn't help at low speeds or when drifting. I've seen the new Bennett Self Leveling trim tabs and they seem like they would help. Are they better way to go if I'm trying to raise stern more during low speed or idle?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

What I think you need is bouyancy in the stern and I don't think any kind of tabs will help the squat at idle or slow speed.  Maybe shift weight/gear forward?


----------



## Reel_Lucky2 (Sep 19, 2012)

You mention at low speed or idle. I don't know a way to impact it unless u are on plane. All of these can help u plane at lower speeds: stern lifting prop, cavitation plate, trim tabs.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

what kind of boat do you run? If its aluminum, you could get some pods welded on to assist with squat, but they are gonna make some extra noise on the pole when you have wind behind you


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

what kind of boat do you run? If its aluminum, you could get some pods welded on to assist with squat, but they are gonna make some extra noise on the pole when you have wind behind you


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

My hull is a 14' fiberglass, flat bottom most of the way up til bow, where is semi v. Due to weight(estimated hull is 350 lbs) is squats at rest and low speeds(under 10 mph) even with 1 person(195 lbs), 87 lb motor, and 3 gallons of gas. Often I'm in shallow rocky water of 15-18" and need to get thru a rough patch, starting from idle position. This is bc I get out and wade fish a lot and then when it's time to go, I have to traverse the shallow sections back to the ramp.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

For more information about the pods, you can look at most duck hunting forums and search pods, you'll surely see the advantages / drawbacks listed. 

Beavertail makes some of the more popular ones -I have run a few buddies boats who have them...

http://www.explorebeavertail.com/flotationpods.html


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks...I'd probably consider those for sure if I had aluminum jon boat but not for fiberglass.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks...I'd probably consider those for sure if I had aluminum jon boat but not for fiberglass.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That doesn't make sense the weight does not seem to be the problem unless it is all in the back. Do you have a bilge pump and are you taking in any water. Trim tabs wont help your problem. You might try a stabilizer plate but I am not sure they make one for your motor. Bob's has one for a 25 hp


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Sure it makes sense. The boat is heavy and short. All I'm trying to do is to get added lift in the stern so my skeg and prop don't take a beating when I'm in shallow water. 

I already have motor raised with fixed jackplate and a SportSE 200 hydrofoil which helps at higher speeds. Just trying to help boat plane quicker at lower speeds.....thus the question about whether adding self leveling trim tabs would help.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Trim tabs can be used to plane the skiff while turning or try it without works both ways, it knocks off a few inches you can plane in.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are quite a few manufacturers that have these built into their fiberglass hulls. They just call them sponsons.

Get with a marine repair joint and see how much they would charge you to make some.

Glasser on here would be a good person to call.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

As has already been said, the slower you go, the less tabs; hydrofoils; cupped props or anything else will help. Moving weight forward will help. Try putting one or two five gallon buckets full of water up near the bow to see the effect. Rich


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> My hull is a 14' fiberglass, flat bottom most of the way up til bow, where is semi v. Due to weight(estimated hull is 350 lbs) is squats at rest and low speeds(under 10 mph) even with 1 person(195 lbs), 87 lb motor, and 3 gallons of gas. Often I'm in shallow rocky water of 15-18" and need to get thru a rough patch, starting from idle position. This is bc I get out and wade fish a lot and then when it's time to go, I have to traverse the shallow sections back to the ramp.


You haven't really commented on the repeated advice to shift weight forward. Make the hull float as level as possible at rest. This is the only way to improve squatting at rest and non-planing speeds. Every prop, plate, tab, foil, etc that lifts the stern needs speed to produce that lift. Boats come set up stern heavy because it is simpler to rig them like that (shorter fuel lines and battery wires) and a motor can plane a larger load if it is stern heavy (basically it can plane the heaviest weight per HP in this configuration). While this is fine for someone with a bunch of fat friends, it is not good for a small, light skiff that has to get skinny. Don't be afraid to monkey with it.

The motor weight is obviously fixed, but everything else can be moved. Where are you in the boat? If you are sitting on the rear thwart/deck, get a tiller extension and sit on a cooler farther forward. Where's the fuel? If it is by the transom, run a longer fuel line and move it under the front deck. Tackle box, batteries and gear? Move them forward also. Still not level? Get a longer tiller extension. I hate to add weight just add weight (eg sandbags or buckets of water), but a bigger/another fuel tank or a Labrador is always apropos.

Nate


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with Nate


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guys...I will definitely follow your advice and move some weight forward. It's not a problem with 2 pple but I do solo fish a lot.

I've also ordered and plan to install Bennett SLT10 self leveling trim tabs this weekend. I think it will help me further and is about the max of mods I can do with a small skiff like this. Will let you know the #'s. Thanks again


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've had Smart Tabs on three boats. They all worked well. 

It is good to see the other manufacturers seeing the value of a self leveling tab system.

Probably not good for www.nauticusinc.com the manufacturer of Smart tabs, though.

Rich


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Thanks guys...I will definitely follow your advice and move some weight forward. It's not a problem with 2 pple but I do solo fish a lot.
> 
> I've also ordered and plan to install Bennett SLT10 self leveling trim tabs this weekend. I think it will help me further and is about the max of mods I can do with a small skiff like this. Will let you know the #'s. Thanks again


Shifting weight can do wonders in a small skiff. Majority of the time it's the only mod really needed. If the skiff isn't sitting level when at rest, then it's off from the start. Weight needs to be distributed accordingly, till it is. Depending on whether you're solo or when you have a partner, small adjustments will be needed to rest at level.


----------

